# Word Temporary Files--How to Turn off, and Delete



## Adina (May 7, 2006)

Hi, all. 

The Microsoft Word program that I have makes an automatic copy of every document onto my hard drive. I cannot figure out how to turn this off. Is there a way to do so, does anyone know?

Also, I have hundreds of them that I would like to delete. I don't know how to delete them in bulk. The format is similar to ~WRD and then some numbers. I have Windows XP, ad don't know how to search and bring up these files all at once, in order to delete them.

If anyone could help me, I would really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Whenever you work on a Word file, the ~ temporary file is created.
When Word is correctly closed, the file is deleted.

If these are remaining on the PC, you might want to try repairing Word as there appears to be a fault where it is now not deleting the "working copy".

Unsure of your Word version, but from within Word try Help - Detect and Repair.


----------



## Adina (May 7, 2006)

Thank you for the reply. In the research I did on this today, everything I read indicated that this was a feature of the Microsoft program, that it is normal to make a backup copy of every document, and that cannot be modified, so this is new information. I had pretty much given up on adjusting it. I don't see the point of all those documents though. I will search for the repair function, as it would be great if I could turn this off. I have an older version of Word. 

What I really want to do is delete the files, but doing it one by one would be way too time consuming, as there are hundreds.

Can anyone tell me how to search and bring up only those files for deletion?

Thank you.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

They should all be in the same directory I would assume, so viewing them in Windows Explorer in alpha order should group them together for a single selective deletion.

And it is NOT usual behaviour, Word does not create a permanent extra copy each time a file is opened, as above it indicates something is wrong with Word that the file is not being deleted on closing.

The only time the ~ files are left is when Word or the PC crashes with the file open.

There are a few complaints on the forum in the last week identical to yours, so I wonder if a recent Word or Windows update has broken something?


----------



## md2lgyk (Jul 3, 2003)

Perhaps I'm misunderstanding your issue, but Word (2000 anyway) gives you the option to save or not save a backup copy, and also whether, and how often, to autosave a recovery file. These options are easy to find and change.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Kiwi is referring to the temporary file that it puts on your hard drive while MS Word and a document is open. The OP might be having issues with Word not closing properly and leaving the temporary files there.


----------



## Adina (May 7, 2006)

Thank you for the hlepful replies. I did not know how to open WE in XP, but did some googling, and found information on how to do so. I do see the files there that I am speaking of, and would be able to delete them individually, however, I would like to be able to delete them in bulk. They are mixed with other files.

When I had W 98, this would have been a simple thing to do, but I have not been able to figure this out on XP, so came here for assistance. 

If anyone could provide me with this information, I would appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

To get into Windows explorer use "Windows Key-E." I personally would recommend that you do a search via "Windows Key-F" and search for *.doc This will allow you to find all the document files. Like kiwi was saying then you will want to sort by the name (click on the filename column header) and delete anything starting with a a tilde "`"


----------



## Adina (May 7, 2006)

With W 98, I would do search a search for the files I wanted, I forget exactly how to do it, but it would be something like the file name with an * at the end. I do not know my way around XP, and this morning went into WE for the first time. I did not know how to find it, but have now found out that it is located under accessories.

Due to my level of computer knowledge, I need specific instructions. Thanks.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

You might have missed my previous post check it out. I gave you detailed instructions. If you do not understand anything feel free to ask again.


----------



## Adina (May 7, 2006)

Thank you for the reply. I have no idea what "Windows Key-E." or "Windows Key-F" are. Do you mean that I put those phrases in the search function box? Or is it a key on the keyboard?


----------



## Adina (May 7, 2006)

If anyone can explain to me how to bring only these files up so that they can be deleted all at once, I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Do a search via "Windows Key-F" (in-between CTRL and ALT on your keyboard) and search for *.doc This will allow you to find all the document files. Like kiwi was saying then you will want to sort by the name (click on the filename column header) at the top of the list and delete anything starting with a a tilde "`"


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

What folder are these files in?
And, what extension do they have? Are they DOC files?

You indicate that they are copies? How do you know this?


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

They are .doc files. It depends on where you open the document from. It puts a temporary file in the folder you open the file from. For Word to do some processes and for it to execute items it loads it onto the hard drive. Not to get too in-depth into it. They are indeed files that Word did not delete since it did not close the way it wanted to.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

jimr381 said:


> They are .doc files.


Yes, Word opens a "temporary" file that has a name of "~"{file name opened}.doc in the same folder as the {file name opened}.

BUT, *Adina* is seeing ~WRDnnnn files, which are Word temporary working files, should have a TMP extension, AND they should be disappearing when word is ended, along with the "~"{file name opened}.doc file.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

That they should but they are not. The search should actually be for ~WRD* Adina. I had a brain lapse when I get further down in the post hehe.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

jimr381 said:


> That they should but they are not.


So, deleting them is just a workaround. It doesn't completely solve the problem.

*Adina*
Have you upgraded to XP SP2?


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

I am hoping that is not an ongoing problem with Word. Deleting basically just frees up the space off the hard drive that they previously took.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

jimr381 said:


> I am hoping that is not an ongoing problem with Word.


But the way I read this problem is that it is ongoing, and happens for every document that is opened. Meaning, once the WRD files are deleted, they will just start collecting again as new docs are opened.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

She could try reinstalling the Word application and see if it still keeps happening. Without an error message it is hard to tell what is going on. Adina when shutting the computer down are you closing MS Word first or just shutting the PC down with word running?


----------

